# The Truth Hurts (My blog entry for today)



## ReformedWretch (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear from several sources that many of my former co-workers are very upset about this blog. How dare I write what I do! Who do I think I am? He thinks he´s perfect, etc., etc.

I wish I could say that I am surprised, but I can´t. The things I boldly proclaim here are spoken about at my prior place of employment, but only in hushed tones in back rooms. Little to nothing is done about anything that´s discussed. Fact is the message given is "œjust accept things the way they are." So long as all you do is voice an occasional concern in frustration without honestly expecting a change all will be fine, but force the issue, remain on top of it, try and get someone to act, and look out!

I am a Christian of "œreformed" theology. In the same way that a reformation was needed within the early Roman Catholic Church, I believe that a reformation is desperately needed within the childcare industry, but that´s going to take some serious fighting. It is going to require some strong willed, determined, faithful childcare workers to stand in the face of the establishment and demand that the kids come first. It´s going to take boldness, that from my experience, few have. Thankfully, this reformation is not needed everywhere. There are children´s homes that do place the kids first, that do practice what they preach, and do not tolerate gossip and slander amongst employees. However these homes are not my focus here, they may serve as models or examples for the reformation, but they are not my focus.

Let´s look at another example of why a reformation is needed.

READ THE REST HERE: http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

